# coolest thing in sports



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

What do you guys think is the coolest thing in sports? 


I personally think a walk off homer is by far the coolest thing in sports. But what do you all think?


Slam dunk, a hole in one, knock out?


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 18, 2005)

A grand slam in the bottom of the 9th.  Or a hail mary with seconds left on the clock.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> A grand slam in the bottom of the 9th.  Or a hail mary with seconds left on the clock.


Niceeeeeeee


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

The ring girls between rounds....not the skinny ones in American fights but the big butt girls in Mexico and south America. I also like the Knock outs in the actual sport too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

When professional athletes keep their mouth's Shut at a press conference!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

A great run in football.  Spinning, juking, hoping, shoulder charging.  They are so fast too.  Like that running back from San Diego.  Tomilson, I think thats his name.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> A great run in football.  Spinning, juking, hoping, shoulder charging.  They are so fast too.  Like that running back from San Diego.  Tomilson, I think thats his name.



yup.. lt is nasty


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The ring girls between rounds....not the skinny ones in American fights but the big butt girls in Mexico and south America. I also like the Knock outs in the actual sport too.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 20, 2005)

I changed my mind, I'll go with the ring girls instead.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 22, 2005)

When a running back tries to jump over a defender and gets chopped at the legs and does a flip........but the ring girls are definately numero uno.


----------

